# i386 Wine and OpenGL for Google Earth



## dcbdbis (Apr 10, 2014)

Good evening all,

I have two applications that do not have ports available for them, but are available in Windows x32 versions.

Google Earth and AWeather both require OpenGL.

I followed the handbook for installing Wine from the binary repo. It runs just fine with my other applications that are Windows specific that do not need OpenGL.

I am using FreeBSD 10.0, x64, installed from binary repos, NVidia drivers, and i386 Wine 1.7.15

Can someone please point to me towards a how to, or explain to what to install, or how to get OpenGL to work in i386 Wine?


Thank you.


Sincerely and respectfully,

Dave


----------

